# muscadine grapes



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

Any one try the OH MY muscadine grape? Thin skinned and seedless.


----------



## Shotgun Slim (Jun 9, 2009)

Do you grow them Matt?. I would like to try growing some. My Dad used to grow the gold muscadines.


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

I heard about the OH MY muscadine and thought I would give it a try. They are expensive but I got one for half price. I planted 2 razzmatazz grapes last spring and they are growing good. Took cuttings and started 5 more razzmatazz. When you purchase the OH MY muscadine it said you are not allowed to use it for nothing but growing grapes and not allowed to use it for cutting. Well I bought it and I will do what I want to with it. So if anyone else has the OH MY grape or any info I would appreciate it.


----------



## Wolfie#2 (May 8, 2017)

Is this a true muscadine? I must research. Probably a cross with another purple to make it seedless. Muscadine has been the only grape I have done good with here and the wife didn't like the seeds and the thick, sour skin.


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

I am not sure if it is a true muscadine. I don't know a lot about this. I usually ask you guys for info. Have learned a lot about a raspberry now trying to learn about grapes.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Wolfie#2 said:


> Is this a true muscadine? I must research. Probably a cross with another purple to make it seedless. Muscadine has been the only grape I have done good with here and the wife didn't like the seeds and the thick, sour skin.


Wolfie,

Add this one to your research readings:

https://www.theshepherdsharvest.com/what-is-muscadine/

If it is a true muscadine, it will have each of the three attributes the article explains.

Like you, muscadine has been the only grape I have had success with in East Texas. I've used them for many years in jellies and to eat right off the vines. Highly productive and delicious fruit.

This year was the first I've become aware of the RazzMataz grape which if you research it carefully you will find it has muscadine in its "DNA". This "Oh My" variety sounds very similar.

So far, I'm not impressed with the RazMataz in a direct test comparison to some transplanted muscadines. Time will tell, but it is hard to go against 400 years of proven muscadine success in this region.

Time will tell.


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

Wolfie if the OH MY grows as good as the razzmatazz I will have cuttings. You can have one if you want. You would have to remind me. I forget sometimes, Taking tooooo many meds.


----------



## jm423 (Sep 18, 2011)

Totally ignorant about muscadines. Can someone tell me how they compare to a Mustang grape-which grows wild here-whether you want them in a particular spot or or not, thanks to Mrs. Bird and Mr. ****. I've had good luck with the Victoria Red grape.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

I'll take a shot,jm423...

The mustang grape in comparison to the muscadine grape is smaller, very tart and deep purple in color. The muscadine is lighter colored, larger grape that depending on the variety you can eat right off the vine. Both have thick and tough skins.

As kids, we smoked mustang grape vines...don't know if you can do that with muscadine but wouldn't advise trying either.


----------



## jm423 (Sep 18, 2011)

Thanks, Lark. I smoked my share of mustang vine early on before i could buy Bull Durham. (Wonder how many know what BD is?). I might have to try a muscadine or two--I have an acid sandy soil so they might work.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

I'd bet they would work for you...you know they are highly disease resistant, Pierce's disease for example does not seem to affect them.


----------



## jm423 (Sep 18, 2011)

Worth a try. The Victoria Red has good Pierce Disease resistance, but catches fungal diseases short of an ongoing spray program. Thanks for the info.


----------

